# Is it worth it?



## Simoriax (Apr 10, 2005)

At the moment i have a 48"x18"x12" which is far to thin and doesnt give much surface area or allow much in the way of decor / plants. I am thinking of spending £250 ($467.41) on a Jewell Rio 240 which is 48" x 22" x 16". Problem is that this tank comes with a lot of stuff i already have. Its a perfect size for the DIY stand i have and looks pretty neat. The other option is to spend £114 ($213.18) including delivery on a 48"x18"x15" tank made by clear-seal (not sure if you have them in the states but they make good quality tanks) which is a lot cheaper but smaller and not as swish looking as the rio. What to do?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Either tank is fine. The extra items will always come in handy. The choice you have is how much do you want to spend?


----------



## Simoriax (Apr 10, 2005)

I was sure i posted this in general! can a mod/admin please move it?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry, not a mod anymore................. very few come to the aquatic plants section.


----------



## Simoriax (Apr 10, 2005)

lol... excellent. I've decided on the rio anyway


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Me, I'd go for the Clear-seal. I enjoy selecting stuff to go with tanks, and the lighting they provide with those package deals usually doesn't seem to be enough to grow plants. And this is the aquatic plant forum after all!


----------



## Simoriax (Apr 10, 2005)

i've opted for the clear-seal after all. i just cant justify the extra money. also i'm not sure the floor could take the weight.

I'm so poor


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

youre only 19 man....you cant be that poor yet, lol


----------



## Simoriax (Apr 10, 2005)

once you get a car it all goes down hill. Love my mini to bits though


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Simoriax @ Sat May 14 said:


> once you get a car it all goes down hill. Love my mini to bits though



lol....i know the feeling somewhat....im working on paying off a truck and it definately cuts into my spending money, to say the least


----------

